# photo retouching, web graphics, vector art, animation



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

marlaau.com

Just wanted to tell everyone that my website has been updated to include vector art and flash animations.

If you need any photographs restored, color corrected or outlined for you home-based business. I can also optimize them for the web. Just send me an email from my web site = marlaau.com

I can create custom vector images, logos and Flash animations as well as raster animated gifs. The main benefit of vector images is that they can be resized without loosing details like you will using raster images.

Please let me know that you are a homesteading today member when you email me.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

For anyone marketing or selling anything- good photos are a MUST!

Since not everyone is good at dealing with digital images, this is a great service- good luck!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Just checked out your photo restoration page. Nice work!


----------

